# Recommendation for electric uncapping knife?



## wvbeeguy (Feb 20, 2011)

I wasnt going to reply since you are not interested in a plane, but here is some info that might help you from a discussion on same topic [/URL]http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?308163-Uncapping-knife-suggestions I have used an electric uncapping plane for 10 years, and for a hobbyist it will last a long time,parts are also available. I really like the speed of it and their is a 220V model now available.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Clickable link to that thread: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?308163-Uncapping-knife-suggestions


----------



## Ambassador (Mar 30, 2012)

I think I searched and read through that thread but hadn't noticed the reference to Speed King before thanks for re-posting it. 

I'm running only foundationless (9 frames in 10 frame box for supers) and I've been looking more at knives than planes as I wasn't sure the plane would handle really fat comb that I seem to get. All the videos I've seen of planes being used show comb that is nearly flush with the frames. How much can depth be adjusted on a plane?


----------



## wvbeeguy (Feb 20, 2011)

i dont adjust it, like using a razor, start at top and take a very thin layer off, easy to manipulate to get thin or thicker just by how you tilt plane


----------



## Constance (Sep 11, 2008)

Pierce Speed King is most likely the best, we are running 3 of them. Very good regulation, extremely endurable. Only negative is that you have to edge it pretty frequently (more frequently with brood/dark combs than foundationless honey-only-combs)


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Ambassador said:


> Looking at Mann Lake and Kelley Bee for a hot knife with adjustable temperature control but their descriptions aren't too stellar. The only name brand I can find is Pierce at Kelley Bee with little other information. The Mann Lake one looks a little nicer in the photo but aside from that they appear about the same. Any recommendations on these or a different knife from another site?
> 
> 
> P.S. (Not looking for a plane or to use a cold knife, just a recommendation on which hot knife.)
> ...


I have a friend with an electric knife. I can uncap just as fast with my unplugged model and I don't worry about burning cappings or constantly having to dodge the cord. I use 2 knives and when 1 starts loading up I put it in a bucket of hot water and grab the one that is already there. Keep a towel handy to wipe the wet knife, so you don't get water in the honey.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Speed King is what I used. Once I got into higher numbers my right hand numbed up from all the squeezing. I've still got my 2 that I've not used in 2-3 years but they are good quality.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

Ambassador... I believe you will be happy with either the Pierce, (which I used for years) or the Kelly (which I currently use).

I like the adjustable thermostat that the Kelly knife has. If you need to stop uncapping for a few minutes, (for whatever reason), just dial back the thermostat to # 1 or #2. The knife will stay warm, but not overheat if not in use. Only takes a couple of seconds to turn the dial back.

Both Pierce and Kelly are quality hot knives.

cchoganjr


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Maxant uncapping plane is the way to go. http://www.maxantindustries.com/uncapping.html


----------

